# Yawning



## Irishcobs (1 November 2007)

After reading the post below, I remembered something I was once told.
I was told: A horse doesn't yawn because it is tired, it yawns because of a change. For example, if you bring its tack down it knows it is going to be worked which is a change from the stable it is standing in, therefore it yawns. 
At the time we were talking about this persons stallion who did seem to yawn everytime something happened, including when the lorry turned up (which was rare) to take him somewhere.
Certainly my horses yawn when they seen the tack coming, but that is about it.
What are people's thoughts, because humans yawn when they are tired does that mean horses do?


----------



## hadfos (1 November 2007)

Have no idea the answer to that one,lol!!I know my boy yawns his head off after been ridden and you take his bridle off????That would appear to be tiredness to me,however isnt yawning just a sign of you needing more oxygen???


----------



## debradley (1 November 2007)

My girl seems to yawn a lot when I give her sedalin!  Soz, no really she does seem to yawn after she's had her bridle taken off, but I think she's just stretching her jaw after working; and she always does a pee about 1 minute before she comes out of her stable in the morning - I think just to make my life harder.


----------



## YorkshireLass (1 November 2007)

excessive yawning is also a sign of liver damage, especialy due to ragwort poisoning.


----------



## hadfos (1 November 2007)

we yawn,dogs,cats and horses yawn,surely it is for the same reasons??whatever they may be,my horse yawning definately not due to liver damage,had him all his life and know every field he been in inch by inch!!


----------



## magic104 (1 November 2007)

Judging by comments below I dont think anyone really knows'
 would like to know what makes a horse do his mouth like he is yawning. Does this help the horse get lots of air in his lungs like with people? Is it a sign of anything in particular?   via e-mail 

Unfortunately, there is no simple answer that explains why a horse "yawns." There are some veterinary medical professionals that firmly believe that the behavior we attribute to yawning in the horse is actually a manifestation of pain or discomfort. Some believe that so strongly that they propose that a horse only "yawns" when he is uncomfortable. Certainly, many horses will "yawn" when experiencing colic pain, but no one knows precisely why the horse responds this way or what the "yawn" might do to make him feel better. 

Horses also might "yawn" if they have oral pain, and some horses "yawn" just after removing the bridle, presumably to stretch jaw muscles. At one time, many hypothesized that the horse might be trying to equalize pressure inside the inner ear much like humans often do when driving in the mountains or riding in airplanes. This has not been proven. 

We have all seen our horses "yawning" while seemingly happy and quiet in their stalls or pens. And sometimes horses will "yawn" close to meal times as if they are anxiously anticipating their hay or grain. With so many seemingly contradicting triggers, it is very hard to imagine a single cause for "yawning." 

About the only thing we're fairly sure of is that the trigger is not the same as that of a yawn in humans, which is in response to transient drops in blood oxygen levels. That big intake of fresh air increases oxygen in the lungs and therefore in the vascular system. However, horses do not appear to be inhaling when they "yawn." 

The most important thing to keep in mind if your horse seems to be yawning inappropriately is that it can often be a sign of abdominal pain. Take quick stock of the situation and make sure there are no other signs of colic. If you have doubts, observe your horse closely for a few minutes and if you still have questions, call your veterinarian. Most times when your horse "yawns," however, he is likely to be just fine and doing what horses do. 
Horses yawn.  This doesn't necessarily mean that they are happy, just 
relaxed and relaxed is good.  Dogs will yawn when they are nervous or 
excited.  

One thing that is common is the position of the ears.  When ears are 
forward in the dog, the cat, and the horse they are listening and usually 
happy.  When the ears are back especially pinned back to the head it means 
I am getting pissed off in all three species of animal
If they yawn a ton (not just occasionally), it can be a sign of pain. Boredom is another reason. Just watch and see how often and evaluate further if its constant.


----------



## apkelly01 (1 November 2007)

I was told that yawning is a sign of stress or as someone said above - change which can be stressful.


----------



## Tia (2 November 2007)

Yes "yawning" is generally acknowledged as a sign of the horse being tense; which fits in with a multitude of scenarios.

Of course they aren't actually yawning because they don't breathe when they do this.


----------



## angiebaby (2 November 2007)

My pony always yawns when we get the lorry out, a clear sign that he has to go in and he don't want to!!


----------

